# North American NA-64 NA-64 P-2 or NAA-64 P-2, NA-57



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2015)

DS+31 in Wevelghem 1942/43 9./JG 26

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nancy 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

same here...


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2015)

NAA 57 / 64 from JG 53 in Holland

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice, saved that in the "Captured" file.




Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

I'll just agree...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Altes Foto / Sehr schöne Aufnahme / deutsches Flugzeug 2 . WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug beute ?? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

Foto LW Feldflugplatz Litzmannstadt Łódź Luftwaffenflugzeug Beute N.A.46 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Collectible Prop Driven Military Aircraft Photos & Prints for sale | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2019)

Cool. Never seen that version before


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2019)

Definitely homemade


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Photo Old Plane 2nd world war | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## macharvard (Aug 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Collectible Prop Driven Military Aircraft Photos & Prints for sale | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547547


Grace Harris's AT-6A NX90641, second place finisher in Halle Trophy Race at the 1947 National Air Races. After some mods, came first in 1948 and 1949, as N90641.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

North American SNJ Advanced Trainer | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

1946 ORIGINAL PHOTO NATIONALIST CHINA AT-6 WARPLANE FROM USA 二战中国空军美造战机 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Feldflugplatz Flugzeug Luftwaffe Wehrmacht | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)

Jagdflugzeug but used by die schule for training.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Beute, Flugzeug, NAA, Schulungsflugzeug, Nahaufnahme, d | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Beute, Flugzeug, NAA, Schulungsflugzeug, Nahaufnahme, c | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

orig. Foto, USA Beute - Flugzeug NA-57 North American BT-9 mit Balkenkreuz, RRR | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

Foto North American NA-64 Flugzeug Beute Maschinen der Luftwaffe auf Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## macharvard (Dec 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto North American NA-64 Flugzeug Beute Maschinen der Luftwaffe auf Flugplatz | eBay
> 
> View attachment 606080


Great shot - haven't seen it before. However, these are NA-57s, not NA-64s. They have a rag and tube construction and round rudders. The NA-64 was all metal with the T-6 style rudder.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jadflieger 2x naa57 1944 jg 107 TOP Rar Alpen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## macharvard (Apr 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> foto Luftwaffe jadflieger 2x naa57 1944 jg 107 TOP Rar Alpen | eBay
> 
> View attachment 620510
> 
> ...


Interesting schemes. I can't read the german notes but it looks like the rear canopies have some sort of internal cover - maybe instrument training?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

B27 Foto LW US NAA-64 Beute Flugzeug mit deut. Kennung Jäger Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2021)

Altes Fotoalbum FFS A/B Flugzeugführer Schule Plauen / 188 Fotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Fotoalbum FFS A/B Flugzeugführer Schule Plauen / 188 Fotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2021)

Altes Fotoalbum FFS A/B Flugzeugführer Schule Plauen / 188 Fotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Fotoalbum FFS A/B Flugzeugführer Schule Plauen / 188 Fotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SG+??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

Foto Beute Flugzeug American Luftwaffe NAA 57 Kennung Balkenkreuz 2 WK Wehrmacht | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Beute Flugzeug American Luftwaffe NAA 57 Kennung Balkenkreuz 2 WK Wehrmacht bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM263 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug NAA64 Beute USA Schul trainer Frontal ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM263 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug NAA64 Beute USA Schul trainer Frontal ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

Foto Wehrmacht Beute Flugzeug North American NA-64 Yale in Frankreich 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Beute Flugzeug North American NA-64 Yale in Frankreich 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





beute captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

Foto Wehrmacht Beute Flugzeug North American NA-64 Yale in Frankreich 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Beute Flugzeug North American NA-64 Yale in Frankreich 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





beute captured

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Flugzeug Beuteflugzeug Luftaufnahme Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Beuteflugzeug Luftaufnahme Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





beute captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2022)

DU+32














Foto North American NA-64 Yale Beute Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Flug ... ! NAA-64 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto North American NA-64 Yale Beute Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Flug ... ! NAA-64 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2022)

DU+33














Foto North American NA-64 Yale Beute Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Flug ... ! NAA-64 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto North American NA-64 Yale Beute Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Flug ... ! NAA-64 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2022)

Foto North American NA-64 Yale Beute Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Flug ... ! NAA-64 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto North American NA-64 Yale Beute Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Flug ... ! NAA-64 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2022)

Captured beute 223














Beute Flugzeug North American BT-9 mit Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Beute Flugzeug North American BT-9 mit Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

Captured beute ??+GA















Foto,Na-57 North American BT-9 Beute Flugzeug,Kennung,Jäger,plane,Blakenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto,Na-57 North American BT-9 Beute Flugzeug,Kennung,Jäger,plane,Blakenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Aircraft carrier flight deck take off














1940s WWII Navy Airplanes Aircraft Carrier Snapshot Lot Flight Deck Take Off Vtg | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII Navy Airplanes Aircraft Carrier Snapshot Lot Flight Deck Take Off Vtg at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Aircraft carrier flight deck take off














1940s WWII Navy Airplanes Aircraft Carrier Snapshot Lot Pilots Flight Deck Vtg | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII Navy Airplanes Aircraft Carrier Snapshot Lot Pilots Flight Deck Vtg at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

N7095 HARVARD ATS CRANBOURNE SOUTH RHODESIA



















WWII: HARVARD ATS CRANBOURNE SOUTH RHODESIA IWM PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


CRANBOURNE, SOUTH RHODESIA. IWM PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE: HARVARD MK. IIB 3339














ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE: HARVARD MK. IIB ORIGINAL HOWARD LEVY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE: HARVARD MK. IIB ORIGINAL HOWARD LEVY PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## macharvard (Jul 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE: HARVARD MK. IIB 3339
> 
> View attachment 676581
> 
> ...


Just to confuse the issue, this aircraft is configured (DF football,radio aerial, roundel etc) as a postwar Mk IIA. This was a purely RCAF designation, not to be confused with the RAF/RNZAF/SAAF wartime Mk IIA, which was a redesignated AT-6C.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

i am confused.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Jul 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> i am confused.


There are many things confusing about this family of aircraft! During the war, Britain, New Zealand and South Africa received North American AT-6Cs, which were designated as Harvard Mk IIA by Commonwealth forces. In 1947, the RCAF (which never received any of the AT-6C Mk IIAs) upgraded some of their Harvards with new instrumentation etc and for whatever reason, chose to designate these upgrades as Mk IIA. Also, some records indicate these as Mk 2A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

That did make it better. I will have a lie down because my head hurts now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Jul 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> That did make it better. I will have a lie down because my head hurts now


I hope this image is not too big - I am attaching page 124 from a book I wrote 30+ years ago, giving a little more info on the RCAF Mk IIA/2A

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 7, 2022)

Note #3339 has a rocket on a rail.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 7, 2022)

special ed said:


> Note #3339 has a rocket on a rail.


Nope. It’s just happy to see you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 7, 2022)

Most aircraft are referred to in the feminine gender.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 7, 2022)

I don’t judge.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

special ed said:


> Most aircraft are referred to in the feminine gender.


The only one i would consider feminine is the the p-47. But that can be me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

UM-410 20410 Can



















WWII: CAN - CAR HARVARD II B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: CAN - CAR HARVARD II B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

Captured beute CR+RZ KD+GS (2X)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Jul 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> UM-410 20410 Can
> 
> View attachment 676916
> 
> ...


Nice find, Snautzer01. The seller is correct in that it is a Canadian Car built Harvard, but a Mk 4, not II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

notice sloppy paintwork to cover letters














Org. Photo: USAAC Fuel Tanker on Airfield by Line of C-46 Transport Planes!!! | eBay


DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY! Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> notice sloppy paintwork to cover letters



Eduard masks not available. Probably new olive drab over old, faded OD.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Swedish 5-55














x4 WW2 WWII USAAF US Army Air Force Military Photograph Photos Airplanes Planes | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for x4 WW2 WWII USAAF US Army Air Force Military Photograph Photos Airplanes Planes at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## macharvard (Aug 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Swedish 5-55
> 
> View attachment 682329
> 
> ...


This is the North American NA-31 (aka NA-16-4M), a BT-9 variant that was sold to Sweden as a pattern aircraft. Built under licence in Sweden, they were known as Sk14. Incidentally, the 5-55 serial is completely spurious. Since the Swedish order did not specify what should be applied, NAA workers simply used what was at hand. A second identical aircraft, the NA-38, was constructed, test flown at Inglewood, reduced to its parts again and shipped to Sweden as a second pattern. Originally built with Wright Whirlwinds, which became hard to get in neutral Sweden, a second group of aircraft had to be built as Sk14A,using Piaggio engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

Things one can learn. Thanks 

 macharvard

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Captured beute VE+RM nr 158 Kamenz germany














Foto Beute Flugzeug USA North American NA 57 Kennung VE+RM Kamenz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Beute Flugzeug USA North American NA 57 Kennung VE+RM Kamenz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

A 64 mit Balkenkreuz FFS Eger (now Cheb ) Tschechien 1941















US BEUTE Flugzeug Typ NA 64 mit Balkenkreuz FFS Eger Cheb Tschechien 1941 #1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie US BEUTE Flugzeug Typ NA 64 mit Balkenkreuz FFS Eger Cheb Tschechien 1941 #1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

1 x REPRO Beute Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz im Flug | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 x REPRO Beute Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz im Flug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## macharvard (Dec 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 697459
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these, Snautzer. Once again, the ebay seller has missed the mark. Both shots show NA-57s, not NA-64s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Beute captured code +36














Foto, Wk2, Flugzeug der Luftwaffe, Beute Naa 64 der USA (N)50674 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Flugzeug der Luftwaffe, Beute Naa 64 der USA (N)50674 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## macharvard (Dec 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Beute captured code +36
> 
> View attachment 699042
> 
> ...


That must be the biggest instrument hood ever! I have never seen anything like it on these aircraft. Nice find.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Or that guy in the back is really camera shy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

